# Carboy Blues: what would you do?



## joshayogi (Sep 17, 2016)

I got a great deal on old glass 5 gallon carboys. 

It was on Craigslist - I met up with the guy and he was really nice - we even had a coffee. 

He told me he used them for making wine.

I picked them up over a year ago and now I'm ready to use them but I'm wondering if I should. 

Is there a suggested cleaning technique that I should use here?

Would any of you be worried?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 17, 2016)

can you see thru them ?

Do they appear to be clean ?

then just use some meta and a good cleaning brush or the carboy cleaner and you are ready to go !!


----------



## cmason1957 (Sep 18, 2016)

If you are unsure how clean they are, add a good scoop full of Oxyclean to the carboy, fill with water, let sit for 24-36 hours then rise several times before using that carboy cleaner.


----------



## Floandgary (Sep 18, 2016)

And in case you haven't heard,,,,, "NO BLEACH or products containing BLEACH"


----------



## joshayogi (Sep 19, 2016)

They are very very clean. I will take all of your advice. Thank you very much


----------



## WAC4504 (Sep 23, 2016)

Floandgary said:


> And in case you haven't heard,,,,, "NO BLEACH or products containing BLEACH"



For those of us that don't know, what's the deal with the bleach?


----------



## LoveTheWine (Sep 23, 2016)

cmason1957 said:


> If you are unsure how clean they are, add a good scoop full of Oxyclean to the carboy, fill with water, let sit for 24-36 hours then rise several times before using that carboy cleaner.



+1 to this


----------



## Floandgary (Sep 24, 2016)

WAC4504 said:


> For those of us that don't know, what's the deal with the bleach?


While certainly a premier disinfectant, Chlorine Bleach residue will affect taste and some of the winemaking processes. It can remain in those nooks and crannies for some time as well. Better off keeping it for the laundry! FYI
http://winemakersacademy.com/differences-cleaning-sanitizing-sterilizing/


----------



## WildernessMedic (Sep 24, 2016)

Really? Bleach is all I use for sanitation. Never heard of this or tasted anything

Idk if I buy this. Drinking Water can contain a bit of bleach, but if you let it sit uncovered for a bit it disappates and no longer tastes or smells or bleach.


----------



## bkisel (Sep 24, 2016)

Carboy Blues... Any musically talented member here who could write a blues song fitting the title? :>


----------



## Hinermad (Sep 24, 2016)

WildernessMedic said:


> Really? Bleach is all I use for sanitation. Never heard of this or tasted anything
> 
> Idk if I buy this. Drinking Water can contain a bit of bleach, but if you let it sit uncovered for a bit it disappates and no longer tastes or smells or bleach.



I've used diluted bleach to sanitize containers for making mead, but I always rinsed carefully afterwards. No problems I could attribute to either bleach contamination or unsanitary conditions.

But some sanitizers don't require rinsing. I'm using Star San now for that reason - it's more convenient.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 24, 2016)

Chlorine bleach can lead to cork taint (TCA) so it is generally recommended to keep it away from the winery.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Sep 24, 2016)

Then what is the issue? No matter how clean they look clean them again anyway just to be extra sure. WVMJ



joshayogi said:


> They are very very clean. I will take all of your advice. Thank you very much


----------

